# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Αιγαίο > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Ρόδου >  AP ready !!!!

## sv5byr

Αγαπητοι φίλοι του Wi-Fi γειασας,
εδώ και μερικές εβδομάδες εχω στήσει το AP μου και ψάχνω για τραφικ !!
Η περιοχή μου είναι ο συνικοισμός Δασκάλων, το ΑΡ της D-link 900+ με εξωτερική grid κεραία 17 db που κοιτάει ανατολικά (προς Ζέφυρο)
Για συννενόηση και περισσότερες πληροφορίες στο 6973461038
Μιχάλης sv5byr

----------

